# Does anyone on here hunt side saddle?



## FemelleReynard (28 April 2016)

Do any of you ladies (or gents maybe!) hunt side saddle?

Any top tips for someone who will make her sideways debut next season after hunting regularly astride for most of my life?

I've been riding sideways on and off for around a year now, I'm competent on both reins in walk, trot and canter, and have jumped little things, but will obviously up the ante this summer in prep for the season. 

I've been hacking out (as opposed to schooling) sideways recently to improve my balance/fitness as I find riding sideways wears me out a lot quicker than astride, does anyone else have any tips on how I can work the muscles you'd use sideways without riding? I know a good core strength is necessary, but is there anything else which I could do to prepare my body, as I find I really ache after riding sideways for even an hour!?

Any other tips greatly received!


----------



## Maesfen (28 April 2016)

Darkly Dreaming Dex does, you could PM her.  Also if you're on FB, look at Bruce Thorpley, he owns the stallion Cos I am Black and hunts him, even side saddle; he led in the winner of the Topham Chase at Aintree side saddle with another..  Also look for the Silver Spur Race held recently to give you a taster.


----------



## Orangehorse (28 April 2016)

I have a book written by Jack Chance which includes a chapter on side-saddle with lots of photos of his daughters galloping and jumping side-saddle.  In the chapter he discusses whether a lady should ride astride or side-saddle and comes to the conclusion that side-saddle is best for the "occasional rider", the one that will be flitting about doing the season and won't be spending most of her time learning to ride astride and develop the necessary balance and muscles.

So he thinks that side-saddle is easier for the rider and the horse, for one thing the rider is more secure and so can ride with lighter hands (and dealers would use a side-saddle on a bucker as the rider is harder to dislodge).  So maybe you are putting some tension into your riding and could do with a few lessons.

For one thing, if you are hunting side-saddle, you are going to have all the gentlemen flocking round you, they can't seem to resist!


----------



## arizonahoney (28 April 2016)

I do! I don't know, it's a bit hard to say... Probably the more relaxed you are onboard, the less tiring it will be. A riding corset is a useful thing to give your back some support (and it will give you a better line under your habit), port will keep you loose (not too much though, it's a ****** getting off to pee!) and banter - if you're laughing, you won't be stiff. What else can I suggest? Comfortable underwear and make sure that your queen is secure. 

Personally, I can't abide side saddle showing. Standing around in a line up is far more exhausting than flying along at a gallop where you're not thinking about being perfectly straight!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153832719421201&l=d7a5c7b552 - hoping this link will work. My favourite sideways jumping shot from last season.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (28 April 2016)

Maesfen said:



			Darkly Dreaming Dex does, you could PM her.  Also if you're on FB, look at Bruce Thorpley, he owns the stallion Cos I am Black and hunts him, even side saddle; he led in the winner of the Topham Chase at Aintree side saddle with another..  Also look for the Silver Spur Race held recently to give you a taster.
		
Click to expand...

Hiya, I started hunting side saddle Feb 2015, its very different to riding in the school as at first it was quite hard to go in a straight line flat out across a field lol! you also get thrown around more than in a school and you cant rely on just clamping your legs around the heads as you soon get very very tired. I do 3 hours of core power classes a week which really helps plus a "waspie" type of sturdy cotton corset, very decent bra (essential) & big pants as any seam across your buttocks will rub like a bar$$$$$  I am lucky that all our horses have taken to sidesaddle but some are much easier than others. The best ones to hunt have a big walk & adjustable smooth canter so you can avoid as much trotting as possible. Also a horse that will jump out of a stride rather than bascule will help keep you in the plate. I try to hack out twice a week & generally hunt for 3-5 hours  

totally agree about showing with arizonahoney who i've hunted with loads x

The absolute legend that is Dexter:
http://s285.photobucket.com/user/land_girl/media/Dexter SS_zpszmc8rfao.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4

Fred on the left who came from Maesfen  yes i was having a bad veil day lol
http://s285.photobucket.com/user/land_girl/media/Fred  SS elvetham_zps5wayupfv.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

io out autumn hunting
http://s285.photobucket.com/user/land_girl/media/io SS2_zpsgnti4ptl.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

& side saddle pairs with my husband on bright bay Nod plus myself on Dexter
http://s285.photobucket.com/user/land_girl/media/Rog amp Sarah_zpsj9ncos2t.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3


----------



## pennandh (29 April 2016)

Whilst I now ride mainly side-saddle, I haven't actually had the chance to hunt aside yet (the plan was to go this season just gone, but a tendon injury scuppered that idea). However, one of my instructors hunts aside on the regular, and speaks very highly of it for stickability over fences. Having sat through her hunting pony (a lovely Welsh C) deciding to take me over a 4' jump wing instead of the 1'9" upright we were supposed to be jumping (it was my second lesson over jumps), I have to agree with her on that front (I haven't really done over 2'9"-3' astride: too used to my 13.1hh Highland finding much higher than that a stretch).

Core strength is the big thing regarding riding aside for extended periods, so the hacking is a good plan, and if whatever you intend to take out has a bouncy trot, I'd be very tempted to make some preliminary investigations into learning to rise to it (you can do rising trot aside, but most people don't, so it can be quite hard to find any support for learning how except from books - Doreen Archer Houblon's 'Side-Saddle' is very good, though I'll admit I rarely get further than a few rises in a row because it's a very different set of muscles to what one uses astride).

Otherwise, maybe try some good big hills and a bit of gridwork for extra fitness help, or pilates when out of the saddle, and take the time to find out which sort of jump you prefer - personally, I find a 'proper' bascule much easier to sit aside, but as Darkly Dreaming Dex has pointed out, others do prefer something that just goes out of its stride. I suspect the difference is largely to do with hip anatomy, but the particular saddle may also affect it (my current one is leather-seated and just a little sweepy, because it's a touch on the antiquated side - though I love it dearly - and it does ride rather differently to the tea-tray-flat doeskin-seated one I had my early lessons on).

Also thirding the vote for appropriate underpinnings. Nothing worse than trotting aside in the wrong bra. Good Luck! I'm sure you'll have a brilliant time!


----------



## FemelleReynard (29 April 2016)

Thank you thank you thank you!! Lots of thing to think about there.

I'd never thought of the corset, but it's something I will definitely look into. I have a weak back at the best of times, so anything that will help is a bonus. Also, ArizonaHoney, that pic is amazing!! I don't think I'll have the balls for that yet, but maybe in a few years.

DDD, you've hit the nail on the head RE: galloping side saddle in a field. I've taken my boy out a few times for a blast sideways, more for my benefit than his, and I've found it so much more difficult to stay on, even when I'm remembering right shoulder back/left shoulder forward. How did you learn to overcome this and be more secure, without solely relying on gripping like hell to the heads?! Also, great pics, you look great sideways.

Pennandh, thanks, had never heard of a sideways rising trot. I'll have to look into that as my ned has a very big trot, which is fine to sit to if he's going slow, but he tends to go all out extended massive trot when he's hunting, which is quite hard to ride sideways. I do have Mrs Houblons side saddle book, so I will consult that.


----------



## FemelleReynard (29 April 2016)

Sorry girls, just thought of something else....

The few times I have jumped my own horse, when he lands my head has gone back and pushed my hat forward over my eyes, as if I'm sort of unintentionally whipping my head back when jumping. What do you think I'm doing wrong? Is this a common sort of issue that happens when you're jumping sideways?

This problem only happens with my own horse. I've jumped in lessons (with the lovely Roger Philpot) on Roger's horses and never had the problem, so it's obviously something with the way my horse jumps and how I ride it.

Thanks again for all the advice. At some point over the summer I am going to get back into having lessons on my own horse, but just wondered if there was anything in the mean time that you could think of.


----------



## arizonahoney (29 April 2016)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			Hiya, I started hunting side saddle Feb 2015, its very different to riding in the school as at first it was quite hard to go in a straight line flat out across a field lol! you also get thrown around more than in a school and you cant rely on just clamping your legs around the heads as you soon get very very tired. I do 3 hours of core power classes a week which really helps plus a "waspie" type of sturdy cotton corset, very decent bra (essential) & big pants as any seam across your buttocks will rub like a bar$$$$$  I am lucky that all our horses have taken to sidesaddle but some are much easier than others. The best ones to hunt have a big walk & adjustable smooth canter so you can avoid as much trotting as possible. Also a horse that will jump out of a stride rather than bascule will help keep you in the plate. I try to hack out twice a week & generally hunt for 3-5 hours  

totally agree about showing with arizonahoney who i've hunted with loads x

The absolute legend that is Dexter:
http://s285.photobucket.com/user/land_girl/media/Dexter SS_zpszmc8rfao.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4

Fred on the left who came from Maesfen  yes i was having a bad veil day lol
http://s285.photobucket.com/user/land_girl/media/Fred  SS elvetham_zps5wayupfv.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

io out autumn hunting
http://s285.photobucket.com/user/land_girl/media/io SS2_zpsgnti4ptl.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

& side saddle pairs with my husband on bright bay Nod plus myself on Dexter
http://s285.photobucket.com/user/land_girl/media/Rog amp Sarah_zpsj9ncos2t.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

Click to expand...

Errrrmagherd! I actually know you in real life! Spooky


----------



## arizonahoney (29 April 2016)

That happens to me a bit too, but depends very much on the horse. 

For no reason other than the fact I like it, I offer a Nancy Mitford quote: 
&#8220;I think housework is far more tiring and frightening than hunting is, no comparison, and yet after hunting we had eggs for tea and were made to rest for hours, but after housework people expect one to go on just as if nothing special had happened.&#8221; 

And one more link of my pony out with the Sandhurst: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153659309326201&l=17d1fbfc64


----------



## pennandh (29 April 2016)

AJT92 said:



			Sorry girls, just thought of something else....

The few times I have jumped my own horse, when he lands my head has gone back and pushed my hat forward over my eyes, as if I'm sort of unintentionally whipping my head back when jumping. What do you think I'm doing wrong? Is this a common sort of issue that happens when you're jumping sideways?

This problem only happens with my own horse. I've jumped in lessons (with the lovely Roger Philpot) on Roger's horses and never had the problem, so it's obviously something with the way my horse jumps and how I ride it.

Thanks again for all the advice. At some point over the summer I am going to get back into having lessons on my own horse, but just wondered if there was anything in the mean time that you could think of.
		
Click to expand...

The whole 'head-whipping' thing usually - not always, mind - just means that you didn't quite time your fold right. Being sat further back than you would be astride, the fold has to happen at a slightly different time in the jump when you're side-saddle; and making that judgement on horses of differing stride-length can be a bit awkward. Of course, the really old-school method of jumping involves not folding at all, which seems to work well for some people, but it's another matter of personal preference, I suppose: I can't do it that way for toffee.

If you're having trouble over uprights, it may also be worth trying spreads instead - your horse should throw a better shape over them, which I always find makes life easier. It is, as all things, rather a case of practice making perfect, though I think everybody has the occasional hairy jump, even those who've been riding aside forever and a day.


----------



## lauraandjack (30 April 2016)

I think I broke all the rules when I decided to try hunting aside!

First tried sidesaddle on the mechanical horse on the BETA stand at Gatcombe last summer, and decided I'd like to try it on my own horse.  We managed to get as far as jumping in our first lesson, and after 3 or 4 lessons and acquiring a saddle on hire I decided I was mad enough to give hunting a go.

Despite having only jumped a 1 foot cross pole aside I decided to take the plunge and had a day out with my usual pack on a fairly quiet day in familiar territory, I did about 3hrs aside (including hacking to the meet) before swapping back to my astride saddle.  Amazingly I did not ache at all after this and did much longer aside than I'd originally planned to.

Then I decided to go visiting to the Albrighton, and what a day!  Despite telling myself to be sensible, when faced with some iron park railings the red mist came down and I told myself to take a mug of man up and get over them!  I've come to the conclusion that once you've mastered the basics of clinging on the height of the fence is irrelevant!

I did find the faster day with the Albrighton harder work, not helped by the fact that Jacko was having a strong day (some days you could hunt him in a headcollar, others he pulls like a train..........) as others have said galloping is quite hard work, but I find trying to relax rather than gripping on is better.

Good underwear and carefully chosen breeches are a must - I wore a suede seated pair and found that they were rubbing the underside of my thigh after a couple of hours. Oh, and you can probably leave the thermals at home, remember you'll be hunting with a blanket over your lap!


----------



## Equi (30 April 2016)

I don't think men are "allowed" socially to do it. Correct me if im wrong? lol


----------



## pennandh (30 April 2016)

equi said:



			I don't think men are "allowed" socially to do it. Correct me if im wrong? lol
		
Click to expand...

Nope, men are quite welcome to join in - grooms used to break ladies' horses to side-saddle in the past, and an awful lot of blokes who were injured in WWI took up side-saddle to continue hunting as they could no longer ride astride. The Side-Saddle Association has men's turnout guidelines for showing classes, too, actually.

Not saying that a lot of men choose to ride aside, of course, but there's nothing technically stopping them if they'd like to.


----------



## JanetGeorge (30 April 2016)

Bruce Langley-McKim is THE star at sidesaddle riding.  Hope the pic will work here - he's on his IDSH stallion Cos Me is Black.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...751.1073741825.100006539834277&type=3&theater


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (2 May 2016)

pennandh said:



			Nope, men are quite welcome to join in - grooms used to break ladies' horses to side-saddle in the past, and an awful lot of blokes who were injured in WWI took up side-saddle to continue hunting as they could no longer ride astride. The Side-Saddle Association has men's turnout guidelines for showing classes, too, actually.

Not saying that a lot of men choose to ride aside, of course, but there's nothing technically stopping them if they'd like to.
		
Click to expand...

See my earlier link to pics as my husband rides aside & even won the novice equitation plaque at his last show


----------



## Orangehorse (2 May 2016)

pennandh said:



			Nope, men are quite welcome to join in - grooms used to break ladies' horses to side-saddle in the past, and an awful lot of blokes who were injured in WWI took up side-saddle to continue hunting as they could no longer ride astride. The Side-Saddle Association has men's turnout guidelines for showing classes, too, actually.

Not saying that a lot of men choose to ride aside, of course, but there's nothing technically stopping them if they'd like to.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutley.  I remember reading one obituary of a First World War soldier who rode on the off-side as he had lost his leg.
He kept hunting until he was very old.


----------



## HiPo'sHuman (5 May 2016)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			Hiya, I started hunting side saddle Feb 2015, its very different to riding in the school as at first it was quite hard to go in a straight line flat out across a field lol! you also get thrown around more than in a school and you cant rely on just clamping your legs around the heads as you soon get very very tired. I do 3 hours of core power classes a week which really helps plus a "waspie" type of sturdy cotton corset, very decent bra (essential) & big pants as any seam across your buttocks will rub like a bar$$$$$  I am lucky that all our horses have taken to sidesaddle but some are much easier than others. The best ones to hunt have a big walk & adjustable smooth canter so you can avoid as much trotting as possible. Also a horse that will jump out of a stride rather than bascule will help keep you in the plate. I try to hack out twice a week & generally hunt for 3-5 hours  

totally agree about showing with arizonahoney who i've hunted with loads x

The absolute legend that is Dexter:
http://s285.photobucket.com/user/land_girl/media/Dexter SS_zpszmc8rfao.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4

Fred on the left who came from Maesfen  yes i was having a bad veil day lol
http://s285.photobucket.com/user/land_girl/media/Fred  SS elvetham_zps5wayupfv.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

io out autumn hunting
http://s285.photobucket.com/user/land_girl/media/io SS2_zpsgnti4ptl.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

& side saddle pairs with my husband on bright bay Nod plus myself on Dexter
http://s285.photobucket.com/user/land_girl/media/Rog amp Sarah_zpsj9ncos2t.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

Click to expand...

What fantastic pictures!  You have some beautiful horses.


----------

